

OnLive - Cloud Computing meets video games - pcestrada
http://blog.wolfire.com/2010/06/Thoughts-on-OnLive

======
fortybillion
> Normally, I'm happy to download at around 150k/sec!

Is he serious? Is this the actual broadband speeds in most of the US?

